# Joey 7/12/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Took a few days off for my 10th anniversary so me and Lisa fished the Alabama today. Had some pretty good fish. All on minnows. All on wood.

It’s hot out there too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job! My boat motor has bit the dust so your all by yourself for a while!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Stone me brah


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Good job! My boat motor has bit the dust so your all by yourself for a while!


Hate to hear that Kevin.
Hope your back at it soon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang great job brother!!! Even got a pic fer my foot thread in there!!!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy anniversary. That's some nice ones.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice Specks!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your 10 years Joey and Lisa!! Glad to see you 2 on the water. Looks like a nice day.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on Anniversary and great eats.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

jeez what are you about 5'2" ? damn, tiny and ugly !.....at least the fish look bigger that way....bet they died the second they saw you !

now get back to work and dig some holes !


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on the 10 Joey and Lisa. Why are holding all of Lisas fish? If it's hot, take of the dang long sleeves! Looks like ya'll had a good time! Congrats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Congrats on the 10 Joey and Lisa. Why are holding all of Lisas fish? If it's hot, take of the dang long sleeves! Looks like ya'll had a good time! Congrats.


Thanks bud.

Believe it or not it’s cooler with them on.


----------

